# Question Of The Week...(2014 Week 11)



## ripjack13 (Mar 9, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a new weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer and vote in the polls...._
*
*
*What have you built that you are most proud of?*
*




**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement *


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 9, 2014)

My South Bend metal lathe restore or some of my scrollings. Like the basket that the cats destroyed. I dunno, get a pretty good feeling every time I use that old lathe, I know it's not wood working but I am proud of it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Mar 9, 2014)

This is a hard question for those of us whose bulk of woodworking preceded the internet, or at least the popularity of it because we (at least me) weren't taking many pictures of our work. The _"the most proud of" _piece I made was a large keeping box I made for my dad back when I was learning to hand cut dovetails. It isn't pretty, and the dovetails are not very impressive at all, but it's the one I am most proud of. And since my dad ended up with it, I can actually get pictures of that one. I'll do that next time I visit. If I can remember to take my camera!

I'm also proud of the boat cabinet I made for my grand sons. It wasn't all that impressive as far as skill level either but I hope they will cherish it one day. I guess they'll have to cut it in half at some point. Being proud of a project to me doesn't necessarily mean it's your best achievement at woodworking as far as skill is concerned, but what your best _'effort'_ was, and what the purpose for it was.

Another excellent question Marc.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 10, 2014)

I really like that boat Kevin. That is beautiful work....


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 10, 2014)

So far the drum in my avatar picture I think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 10, 2014)

Kevin - nice boat! I've wanted to build a boat shelf like that for quite some time - maybe one of these years I'll actually get a chance to.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 10, 2014)

Which project am I most proud of? That's kinda hard for me to narrow down to one. I have a few that really stand out.

My first boat. An 8' river pram I built when I was 13/14. Dad helped me when I needed help and helped give guidance and direction, but I built it myself. (Unfortunately any pictures I had of said boat have long been lost...)

The entertainment center out TV sits on. I built it out of aspen and 1/2" birch plywood bought at Menards. It was my first piece of furniture I built, and I built it shortly after I moved out to ND. At the time, the tools I had were a compound miter saw, a cordless circular saw, a cordless drill, a couple sanders, and some clamps. I built it using primarily glue and/or dowel construction, so not many fasteners were used. My skills have improved a TON in the 4 years since I built it and I can produce a higher quality piece now, but I'm still proud of it as it was my first piece of furniture.

The shoe bench I built this summer. It's a piece that shows that my skills as a woodworker have improved greatly. My wife absolutely LOVES it. It's also the piece that caused my dad, when he saw it and a couple other things I was working on, to remark that my skills as a woodworker have really improved a lot. He was impressed with my work, and the comments he made really meant a lot to me - especially since I get my desire to build and create from him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButchC (Mar 10, 2014)

I was surprised and honored when my Navy Chief friend asked me to build his retirement shadowbox. He asked that it be a hexagon, but gave me free reign other than that. It's made of solid Koa. I built it from top to bottom, even mounting the medals, and stretching the felt on the backer board (not fun).

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 10, 2014)

I spent 13 hours inlaying this set of stoppers that's a pic of before and after and what I looked like towards the end haha

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kweinert (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm not sure I have any one project that would stand out as one that I'm the most proud of. I have a segmented HF that I did recently. It was critiqued at the recent FRW meeting and the critiquer (who has *way* more skill than I do) commented that this would have driven him nuts because of the detail and that the seams were really tight and that's what he looks at in a segmented piece. That gave me a bit of pride. 

The headboard that I built that sold to a complete stranger - someone thought enough of my work that they paid for it even though they didn't know me.

The 3 sided clock I turned because the person that bought it liked it enough to ask me to do another one for her.

I guess I'd have to say that I have a lot of small moments of pride but (at least so far) no major single accomplishment that I can point to as an example of my skills.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 10, 2014)

That Air Force pen for the boss; mostly because of the great friend he is. I also did it with a good fried, Atlebax! Great combination.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 11, 2014)

I've been thinking about this question...I think if I had to narrow it down to one thing, I would have to say my dog Drexler's urn box. I had reservations about making it for the longest time. I had very little faith in my abilities to make any kind of fine grade "objects"...I finally bit the bullet. So I just took my time making it. Measuring over and over and making my cuts. 
I had actually surprised myself with the final product.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1 | Sincere 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 11, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I've been thinking about this question...I think if I had to narrow it down to one thing, I would have to say my dog Drexler's urn box. I had reservations about making it for the longest time. I had very little faith in my abilities to make any kind of fine grade "objects"...I finally bit the bullet. So I just took my time making it. Measuring over and over and making my cuts.
> I had actually surprised myself with the final product.
> 
> View attachment 45070




Nice box Marc

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 11, 2014)

Maple on top but what are the sides? I like it. I've always scattered my dog's ashes in our favorite places to walk and run.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 11, 2014)

The sides are Bocote. My wife picked out the wood. The bocote kinda resembles the brindle color he was....

Thanx fellas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2014)

Anyone else have something to share here? I know there's a few members here I would love to see and hear about something they have made that made them proud......

You know who are...come on....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't have any one project that I am more proud of than the other. I am proud of all of my projects from the most miserable failure to the most triumphant victory. They all got me to where I am now and that is what makes me proud of them. If I were to say the project that has the most meaning to me, I think it would be this one (pictured below) When I was a child, I would visit my grandfather on the east coast every summer. He would always make wooden boats for me to play with and I would always lose them and he would make another. The base of this project is the last remaining boat that my grandfather ever made for me. He's been gone for many years now and after looking at the rustic, hand carved boat for a long time, I thought that it was time for our two woodworking worlds to collide. I cut the top section out of oak and joined the two boats together. Two different styles, joined together, separated by 3 generations and over 30 years apart. I guess the rustic base represents my grandfather's work. The oak top that I made, represents what I saw when I looked at the boats he made for me as a child. I think I still see them that way.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 23, 2014)

Very nice Ken. That is a perfect way to display the 2 works.....nicely done sir.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## LemonadeJay (Mar 27, 2014)

Well the question doesn't say the answer has to be something made from wood so here goes. I had a hard time narrowing down to one so- We bought a fixer upper house on a lake. A family project there was to build a retaining wall, steps and brick walkway. it was a lot of work because the blocks in the wall were 85 and 100 pounds each. My oldest son and I did the heavy work of the wall blocks and the digging. My wife and the younger two boys did the layout and placement of the brick pavers. Lots of fun.

Next up is the wood fired brick pizza oven. The boys and I built this last Spring. Fun to build. Concrete, block, brick, and stucco. Some repairs needed after the first winter but the pizza parties are a lot of fun. Especially when the kids invite a bunch of friends over.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

